# Anybody riding O-matic?



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Seen a lot of good stuff being said about O-matic, but was wondering how many actually rides O-matic and what they ride? Don't seem to be that many threads on O-matic.

For an all-mountain board, what do you guys think about the Sweet and the Boron? Which one would you prefer? 

EDIT: And also, why would you prefer one board over the other?


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

a good friend of mine rides a O-Matic Awesome. 

he loves it. great board.

I know its not a great review but maybe he will chime in.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The Sweet is a better board than the Boron.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

stuntmanmike said:


> a good friend of mine rides a O-Matic Awesome.
> 
> he loves it. great board.
> 
> I know its not a great review but maybe he will chime in.


I'd appreciate that a lot 

Also Legal, if the Sweet is better pure quality wise, is there any difference in riding style?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

*omatic*

I have riden omatic for the last 3 years and I love them. I still have the my frist Boron. Its a great beginner board. I have moved up the the awsome and it is sooo sweet. lots of pop and super responsive I got like 15 day in on it this year. I would say to check there web site and pick you for your riding style.
Mark G


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Jonne said:


> I'd appreciate that a lot
> 
> Also Legal, if the Sweet is better pure quality wise, is there any difference in riding style?


The Boron is more of an entry-level freeride board. The Sweet is a more "pure" freeride board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the help guys, really appreciate it!


----------

